
Digital Babysitter App - jezter_app
Jezter is the world&#x27;s first digital babysitter coming to iOS. its a digital platform to which parents and children can both log into, that includes a catalog of pre-curated content aggregated from the web. Unlike Netflix and other entertainment platforms Jezter is not limited to television shows and movies. Our catalog features games, web comics, educational lessons, children&#x27;s news and much more.
======
jezter_app
WWW.JEZTERAPP.COM

~~~
mtmail
A page saying the app will launch in 72 days?

> The World's First Digital Babysitter Has Arrived.

No, it hasn't.

"If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then." "Blog posts, sign-up pages,
and fundraisers can't be tried out"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
jezter_app
Hi there,

Thanks for your response. There have been countless articles on HN about Beta
products. A recent example was Robinhood:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6906146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6906146)

You are not in control of HN. Regards.

